# Attestation of UK degree certificate



## Smile123 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey all

I need to get my UK degree certificate and professional qualification attested.

Could anyone recommend a firm they have used and fees the firm charged for attestation.

Also how long did the process take?

Thanks


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Smile123 said:


> Hey all
> 
> I need to get my UK degree certificate and professional qualification attested.
> 
> ...


Worth doing a search on this site. Depends on how much you are willing to pay somebody else or simply do it yourself. The UK FCO spells it out in plain English luckily. It's easy and relatively straight forward.


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

I have used a local notary public and all in its cost me £167 which is a full service so I haven't had to do anything more than pay and wait for the celts to come back approved


----------



## Smile123 (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you for your replies.

I have done some research and found various company offering the attestation of documents services. Prices vary based on the number of documents to be attested plus how quick you want your documents back.


----------



## slr722 (Feb 8, 2015)

Can you please post your document companies.. who are the companies?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

slr722 said:


> Can you please post your document companies.. who are the companies?


Give Google a try 

FCO - yougov simple step step process


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I have successfully used http://www.vitalcertificates.co.uk/ to attest 25 Certs recently...fantastic service.


----------

